# Libertyangora's fiber rabbit journal



## Libertyangora (Nov 15, 2015)

Okay so I guess it all started on about beginning of August when my mom told me about angora rabbits (I didn't even know they existed until then.)
 so I started researching them over the course of almost 4 months and I decided that's what I wanted to do. 

but then I had to find housing for them. We had an old wooden hutch that was left their from the people that lived their before us but it needed a lot of work, so we basically replaced everything but the Legs. (Even those needed repair.) but luckily me and my mom found an auction that had cages, not that far away so we went and sat in the cold all day until we finally ended up getting three cages one 8 feet long and the other 12 feet, for 9 bucks a hole. 
so now one has my two rabbits and one is in storage and the other has Japanese quail in it.
 So guess that's my whole story so far! 
Oh yeah and I've lived on a farm all my life ( I'm only thirteen so i guess that's not saying much.) we started out with Icelandic sheep but they all got old so now we just have one old ram. 4 adult cows and two calves two meat goats, pigs, chickens, and really everything else under the sun!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome, from Texas!  Good luck with your rabbits.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 15, 2015)

Welcome , which breed of Angora did you end up getting? Are you going to spin the fiber?  We raise French Angoras, we have 3 does and 3 bucks my DD and my youngest DS are the ones who help with and show the rabbits for  4-H. 

 Would love to see some pictures of yours!


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks! @frustratedearthmother


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 15, 2015)

@Hens and Roos I have two French angoras one buck and one doe, that I will be breeding next spring so I'll probably keep one from that litter. My mom was really into spinning for a few years so she has drop spindles, so I will hopefully be learning how to spin that soon. These are my rabbits. (From top to bottom.) the doe and buck. Sorry for photo placement still learning how to use the forum.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 15, 2015)

They are cute! Is your buck a black or blue?  Your doe looks like one we have a tort.


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 15, 2015)

The doe is actually the dark one I'm not very good with the color names so I don't really know but she looks more black to me. And yes I know the buck is a tort.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 15, 2015)

oops, got them mixed up.  We are still trying to figure out what all the colors are too as there are a lot!


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 15, 2015)

Just googled it, and it turns out the Buck's color is called black tort and the doe's is just black.


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going from 13% protein to 16% protein and I'm wondering if I have to worry about going straight to 16% protein without mixing them to introduce the higher protein slowly. 

the breeder that I got them from said she just feeds them whatever she can find at the feed store.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 18, 2015)

Libertyangora said:


> I'm going from 13% protein to 16% protein and I'm wondering if I have to worry about going straight to 16% protein without mixing them to introduce the higher protein slowly.
> 
> the breeder that I got them from said she just feeds them whatever she can find at the feed store.



it might be best if slowly decrease the 13% and increase the 16% over a week or so, that way you give them a chance to adjust and hopefully prevent problems.

are you feeding them a wool formula feed?


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

Okay I'll try that. Thanks for the info!
I am not feeding them a wool formula blend just normal rabbit pellets, the breeder to my knowledge doesn't either. 

Is there somewhere online where I can order it? I'm still trying to find the right feed for them.


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

I think I'm going to try to sell some fiber at a craft show this weekend, though I still have to weigh it and put in in small plastic baggies. I don't think I'm going to be able to sell any of it, but just having in the show will hopefully get my name out there so people know who I am.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 18, 2015)

Libertyangora said:


> Okay I'll try that. Thanks for the info!
> I am not feeding them a wool formula blend just normal rabbit pellets, the breeder to my knowledge doesn't either.
> 
> Is there somewhere online where I can order it? I'm still trying to find the right feed for them.



the only wool formula pellets we can find local by us is made by Heinholds- you can see if they sell it locally by you, their website has the ability to search for a dealer.  These pellets help prevent wool block in the rabbits.   papaya can also be used, but I don't know how much or how often they would need that.


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok thanks! I've read a bit about using papaya tablets, and I think you just give them a tablet a day everyday although it might be a tablet once a week. i just skimmed through the article I saw it on.

I will look on their website, although  I've never heard of it so I don't think we have anyone that sells it around us but who knows!


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

Got on Heinholds website and I didn't see any dealers in OH.

I will probably just read more on giving them papaya tablets. But thanks anyways!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 18, 2015)

I give my french angoras papaya tablets daily when they're starting to lose their coats and sometimes dried or fresh papaya. I also feed Blue Seal Show Hutch Deluxe rabbit food which has high fiber and papaya in it which seems to help. I haven't had any signs of wool block since I started feeding it, but I also got a high velocity blower and started blowing them out regularly since then too so who knows.

Your tort is adorable! I have a litter due next week that I'm hoping will have a tort or blue tort in it


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

Tomorrow is grocery day so I will be going to a local health food store to get some papaya.

I've been thinking about getting a blower although I'm thinking about just using a blow dryer with the heat  element taken out but I don't know if it'll blow hard enough?

P.S thanks! Good luck! hope you get the colors you want!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 18, 2015)

we picked up a hair dryer with a cold setting and that seems to work pretty well for us.

@Roving Jacobs,  with the up coming kits, hope you get the colors you want!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 18, 2015)

For a while I used a shop vac with a blow setting but now that I have it I love my high velocity blower! All the little mats go right to the tip where I can pluck them out and I have a lot fewer signs of the buns starting to block up when I do it once a week. It's also great when my dog starts shedding like crazy!


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

@Roving Jacobs how much was your blower? 

I've heard there really expensive but haven't been able to find any online for sale. Although I haven't admittedly looked to hard to find them.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 18, 2015)

welcome to byh.  your rabbits look so soft and fluffy.  i had a friend years ago who had angora rabbits, worked and spun the wool and knit some of the softest scarves i have ever felt.  they felt like air around your neck.  and she sold them for hundreds of dollars each in the D.C. area.   good luck


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 18, 2015)

Libertyangora said:


> @Roving Jacobs how much was your blower?
> 
> I've heard there really expensive but haven't been able to find any online for sale. Although I haven't admittedly looked to hard to find them.



I think it was around $100, it's a small b-air model. If you're patient you can find them used from dog groomers for less. I use it for a lot of things though so it was worth the cost to me.


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 18, 2015)

@goatgurl thanks! Yes they are very soft and fuzzy! I have a couple drop spindles so I will hopefully be spinning soon.

@Roving Jacobs I think I will look on eBay and see if I can find something for cheap.


----------



## Libertyangora (Nov 21, 2015)

I got a blow dryer that has a cooling option a couple of days ago. It works really well but the doe is very skittish whenever I turn it on... But I've only used it twice so she'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 6, 2015)

Let me know how this goes- especially with your breeding and fiber sales. I have an English buck myself and hope to be finding a mate for him soon. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 6, 2015)

I have yet to sell any fiber Because I've been trying to learn how to spin.and i will probably at least in the near future just try to sell the raw fiber. I will definitely post more when I start selling the fiber and breeding.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 17, 2015)

Trying to decide whether or not to get another buck...
I found one for sale not that far way but I'm trying to decide whether or not to get him. It would be $100. I don't know... Any advice? His color is chocolate agouti and the sire is from very good lines.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 17, 2015)

Guess it depends on what your overall plans are....how many does do you currently have?  I know that agouti is dominate to most other colors.  I know there are websites with rabbit genetics calculators where you can put in the buck and doe color and get the possible offspring color.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 17, 2015)

I only have one doe.
I have not gotten on any color calculators but I'll look for one tonight.
This spring when I breed I will be looking for the kits that I think will be good for meat and fiber and cull the rest.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 17, 2015)

from our experience with both Cali(meat rabbits) and French angora rabbits- the French angora are a lot lighter- think 2 French angora rabbits to make 1 Cali rabbit for meat because the angora's put all their energy into fiber.  Not saying it cant be done, just providing you with some information


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 17, 2015)

The breeder I got the two I have now actually does breed for meat and fiber. 
I'm not very good with calculations so I would probably just use the ones that get the biggest the fastest for meat, and the ones that may grow slower and be better for fiber would be either culled or kept just for fiber.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Dec 17, 2015)

I wouldn't spend $100 on a buck, especially if I only had one doe and a buck already.

My extras go for meat, but mainly for my dog since I'm not a big rabbit eater so it doesn't really matter if they aren't huge. I'm planning on tanning the pelts and doing something with them too once I get enough.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 18, 2015)

He's an English angora with lines from a very well known rabbitry. 

I've even seen English angoras go for 150 to $200 and not even have very good lines so it's a pretty good deal but I'm just not sure if I should do it.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm also thinking about getting a satin angora early next year so then I will be able to breed him then.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 22, 2015)

My first yarn! Super excited!!


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 23, 2015)

Is using terramicin for weepy eye safe for rabbits? 

My doe has had it for around two weeks. 

Until now I've been trying to clean it out with a warm damp paper towel.

but today I noticed a little bit of redness around her eye which I assume is infection.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 23, 2015)

not sure, we have used veterycin, I know that there is a veterycin eye wash.

Hope your doe starts improving- keep us posted!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 23, 2015)

I would believe that Terramycin is safe for rabbits. It is a small and large animal product. I am not a veterinarian so I would suggest trying to contact one if you are hesitant to use this. But I have used it on dogs and cats.

*"PRECAUTIONS: *Allergic reactions may occasionally occur. Treatment should be discontinued if reactions are severe." from manufacturer label.
http://www.jefferspet.com/products/terramycin-eye-ointment


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks! Hens and Roos I will post as she improves.

@HomesteaderWife thanks for the information! I will be going to Tractor supply co. In the morning to see if they have anything, 

if they don't I will go to the local vet to see what they suggest.


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Libertyangora (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry for not being on for so long. Just wanted to say my doe has pretty much gotten rid of her runny eye. 

I ended up putting a plantain/comfrey salve around it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Libertyangora (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know if I've already said this or not but you can go like my rabbitry page on FB @ Liberty rabbitry or friend me to see pics of my herd @ Nick Greene. Thanks!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 8, 2016)

Glad to hear that you were able to get the doe's eye cleaned up.


----------



## Libertyangora (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks! I'm also getting a blue tort buck in March. So excited!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 8, 2016)

That's neat, post some pictures of him when you get him!!


----------



## Libertyangora (Feb 8, 2016)

I will.


----------



## Libertyangora (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's some pics of my herd!


----------



## Libertyangora (Mar 19, 2016)

And another one:


----------



## Libertyangora (Apr 5, 2016)

Bella's kits! There's 2 blues, a black, a white one.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats!  Nice looking kits


----------



## Libertyangora (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks! I said I was only keeping one doe but now I'm not sure lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, it does take time to grow them out and pick the best one


----------

